# Silk or Wool Long Johns?



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm looking for long johns for worst case scenario that we need to move in the middle of winter. Also, if we bug in (and we've got no heat), we've got to be as warm as can be.

I've heard of silk long johns from the other thread, and while googling for it I also came across Micrawool. Check out the features:

Micrawool Long Underwear Bottoms - 70 Percent Merino Wool - Forest City Surplus Canada - discount prices

Is this better than silk? For trekking out - at least it's also good when wet. Your take pls.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I like the wool/poly blends


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Silk weight polypro.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The reason I like the wool in my LJ's is that it gives me a reason to scratch my sack.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Layer of wool over a layer of silk would probably be ideal, polypropylene works well also. I have some polypro longjohns, they work great as long as they don't get put in the dryer.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Layer of wool over a layer of silk would probably be ideal, polypropylene works well also. I have some polypro longjohns, they work great as long as they don't get put in the dryer.


Exactly what I do! Wool over silk or polypro


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I only put long johns on when it gets cold, today was a good example at the Grizzley football game it was -3 degrees with a 15mph wind, you do the math.

I use polypropylene only, always have and always will. It is warm, it wicks, it wears forever and it doesn't scratch, and it is reasonably cheap.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> The reason I like the wool in my LJ's is that it gives me a reason to scratch my sack.


I'm watching football and read this and laughed out loud. Now that was funny!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Years ago wool was it. But the world has come along way.
The stuff made by Polartec and the Polypropylene products aka ploypro the military issues now beat wool in every way.
Fleece is another one that will keep you warmer than you want to be.
If you never tried Fleece sheets in real cold weather you should.
Polartec may be pricy but it last and in the end worth every dime. It has replaced a lot of ploypro in issue.
Ploypro has come down in price and is a great value.

http://polartec.com/markets/military/extended-cold-weather-clothing-system-gen-iii.aspx


----------



## sarge1967 (Dec 2, 2013)

I guess I am old school and still think wool is best between it and Poly-Pro. Here is why.
1. It breathes very well. 
2. It does not get "funky. Poly-Pro stinks!
3. Poly melts if an ember pops and lands on you with an open fire. 
I have never used silk so I cannot give an opinion on it.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Gortex


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I haven't seen Gortex long Johns yet. I'll have to keep an eye out.. They all have their pros and cons but I prefer the polypros,polartec snd wool. I hear they have fleece ones out so I will have to check em out. I love out fleece sheets on the bed.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Neither. Underoos or nothing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The wife used silk when she was doing the ranch thing in Colorado. She loved them. Thing was, they didn't last as long as one would want.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The new Army issue polartec also have the thumb hole in sleeves . May sound like a small thing but it sure helps keep the sleeves from riding up.
I were them on the bikes in cold weather.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> The reason I like the wool in my LJ's is that it gives me a reason to scratch my sack.


I didn't know I needed a reason to do that...:roll:


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Lightweight silk under capaline or something similar. I don't like the polypro one's as they tend to smell badly after a few days wearing them.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i use silk its easier to get my leathers on! I just love the silk long johns. got them from big 5 for a super price!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> The new Army issue polartec also have the thumb hole in sleeves . May sound like a small thing but it sure helps keep the sleeves from riding up.
> I were them on the bikes in cold weather.


I too have the ones with thumb holes! my hands were nice at the range the other night. it was 28 and I didn't need gloves!


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i use silk its easier to get my leathers on! I just love the silk long johns. got them from big 5 for a super price!


Silk and leather&#8230;I need a moment to compose myself. Whew.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lot of riders I know use the silk ones


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Tried out the silk today and like em a lot. It warmed up today to about 20 deg so it wasn't too bad. The worst part was, we have 29-30 mph winds with gusts up to 60. I had to run to the mailbox today(20 or so miles away) to pick up some b-12 and a few other things I ordered online. If I wasn't worried about the stuff freezing, I would have just waited. The wind was CRAZY!!


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> Tried out the silk today and like em a lot. It warmed up today to about 20 deg so it wasn't too bad. The worst part was, we have 29-30 mph winds with gusts up to 60. I had to run to the mailbox today(20 or so miles away) to pick up some b-12 and a few other things I ordered online. If I wasn't worried about the stuff freezing, I would have just waited. The wind was CRAZY!!
> View attachment 3574
> View attachment 3575
> View attachment 3576


20 miles or so to the mailbox? How far from civilization are you? That's the wide opens spaces for sure.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Jeesh, 20 miles to the Mailbox. I still wanna come "haul meat" for you.
I will check the links, my fiance is on outside post, and the security pants she wears, the wind blows right threw them.
I dont know the actual name, but I wear a fake under armour long sleeve shirt, tight, compression style. I need to install a thumb loop, but I am just lazy.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

We are 66 miles from the nearest "town" but the stores and stuff are about 85 miles away. We are so far out, the mail only delivers on Mon,Wed and Friday..


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There are probably man made materials out now that may be better but there was a time when wool was the best cold weather material a person could own.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That's because wool continues to insulate even when wet. I don't know of any other material that will do that.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Silk for me cause I am allergic to wool….sucks…


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Today I would like silk, wool, poly-whatever and everything else - all at once. I went out to get the mail and start the vehicles up, my nose started to run a little and then I sniffed just a little. Thought my nostrils would never come unglued.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PaulS said:


> That's because wool continues to insulate even when wet. I don't know of any other material that will do that.


 Wet wool I can still smell it. Do you know the night mares wet wool brings an old soldier.
I still have a set of old issue Army Extreme cold weather gear ,heavy use of wool . And a nice stack of wool blankets.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I know, but it is good stuff, not necessarily the military wool blankets but wool is good.


----------

